# Just raised my father-in-law



## CajunTinMan (Oct 11, 2012)

We just raised my father-in-law tonight!


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 12, 2012)

That's cool! Now he can fade the heat for ya when his daughter thinks you're spending too much time @ Lodge!  :wink:


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 12, 2012)

You got that right!


----------



## Brother Joe (Oct 12, 2012)

That sounds awesome. Since I was initiated and told my Dad about it, he has been somewhat curious. It's an awesome thought that my family would want to join. You must feel so proud. Congrats!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah thanks. Now if I could just get my son to study his work. Lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations, that is Awesome!!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 14, 2012)

Does that make things retroactive? Just kidding.  LOL


----------



## California Master (Oct 22, 2012)

That's pretty cool. My son went through his degrees in Korea while in the service. I would have given anything to have raised him. I've got a couple of step-sons who may petition my lodge. I'll raise them for sure.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Custer148 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was raised by my dad and I was honored to be able to raise my son with his Grandpa as GSW.  It is great to be able to call both my dad & my son 'Brother'.


----------



## widows son (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't wait to start a tradition. I'm the only mason in my family


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations. I don't think my Pops will be petitioning. He saw one negative documentary and, to him, it's gospel. My wife's brothers and her sister's got me interested. They are Prince Hall from Boston and I'm from across the pond. We're both regular so, that's close enough for the new family tradition to work.

Congratulations again. He better have your back on those long nights out.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 22, 2012)

widows son said:


> I can't wait to start a tradition. I'm the only mason in my family



Same here


----------



## bgrant4 (Oct 22, 2012)

Same here but I have a nephew who just asked for a petition.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 22, 2012)

My father and Grandfather raised me too.  In our family it was kinda the thing to do.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations, raising a family member has to be a special feeling!


----------



## THurse (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations, very proud moment.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes indeed


----------

